# Veterinarian  Clinics / Animal  Hospitals



## north star (Jan 11, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*



This topic may have come up before, but I could not find this topic in

our archives.

Since the NEC is intended for use by humans [ ONLY ], ...what design

standards come in to play when a vet. clinic, ...animal hospital or

similar is proposed [ RE: Article 90.1(A) & 517.1 ]......Thanks for any

input!



*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 12, 2013)

maybe none                     .


----------



## MtnArch (Jan 12, 2013)

Maybe I'm not getting it here, but humans will be working/using ALL areas of a vet clinic, animal hospital, etc.  Is your question more of whether the more stringent standards (ie. for the OR's or wet areas like the kennels) would apply throughout (such as the office areas)?


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 12, 2013)

I think he was asking if you needed to apply HCF rules and I think that is no.

You would apply all commercial rules tho. (210.8(B) GFCIs etc).


----------



## MtnArch (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, gfretwell.  I would agree, though the OR's might fall under the HCF rules - something to verify with the AHJ.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 13, 2013)

517 does not apply.

517.1 Scope. The provisions of this article shall apply to

electrical construction and installation criteria in health care

facilities that provide services to human beings.


----------



## north star (Jan 14, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*



Thank you all for your input!



My focus is primarily on the design standards, similar to patient rooms &

areas in an HCF......Are there any design standards for the patients in a

veterinarian / animal hospital setting?.........Something from a state level

agricultural department possibly?.........And what about veterinarian

schools?

*Question:*  If you take little "Fifi"  or "Fido"  or "Dusty" [ the horsie]

in for treatment, what design standards apply to prevent shock to them?

Again, ...thanks for any input!

*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 14, 2013)

none                                                                         .


----------



## lunatick (Jan 14, 2013)

I am wondering if you contact someone from this list, you may find out the particulars in the state you are dealing with.

http://portals5.gomembers.com/Portals/6/StateAnimalHealthOfficials.pdf

MN, I was not able to find informatoin from DOLI, MDH or MDA that would suggest any regulation. Though MDH does have something on human facilities (their website is awful for finding anything)


----------

